# Oh the torture!



## AllenOK (Aug 7, 2006)

A month ago, I had a physical, at the urging of my other half, PeppA.  She is concerned, because I'm about at the age my father was when he died of colon cancer.

2 weeks ago, I went in for the follow-up, to see what the results of the bloodwork and other tests were.  Well, with one minor exception, I'm as healthy as a horse.  The exception, however, is that I have an abnormal EKG.  The doctor ordered a stress-test for me, to get a better idea of what is going on with my heart.

Last week, I went to the clinic where the test is held.  They got me started, but, they had to shave 9 patches of hair off my torso (I'm a hairy one).  Go ahead and laugh.  Well, now, I ITCH!

PeppA and her mother both bent over double laughing for 5 minutes when they saw what had happened to me.

And no, there will be no pictures.  I don't want to scare anyone.

I haven't gotten the results from the stress-test yet.  Honestly, I'm not sure if I should even be worried, as my cholesterol is fine, blood sugar is fine, etc, etc.  I wonder, however, since the nurse didn't shave me when they gave me the first EKG, could the hair have interferred with the electrodes, and given an abnormal reading?


----------



## licia (Aug 7, 2006)

I hope you suffer no worse effects than the present itching and looking funny from your tonsorial procedure. Best wishes! Good idea to get all that stuff done. DH and I both had our colonoscopies and everything was fine (well except for that yucky stuff you drink). A stitch in time!!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 7, 2006)

Allen, I'm sure you're fine, healthy and strong, and God willing, your test will be ok, and I don't know beans about how hair affects electrodes..........but 9 patches of hair off your body....


----------



## Dove (Aug 7, 2006)

Wasabi....Want to play "Connect the dots" on Allen..............
Marge


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 7, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> ... but, they had to shave 9 patches of hair off my torso (I'm a hairy one). Go ahead and laugh. Well, now, I ITCH!


 

Been there, done that, I itch in unison with you and my goodness that seems to last for WEEKS!!

Thing is, if they don't do it there's an irregular connection to the EKG.


----------



## middie (Aug 7, 2006)

Allen I feel for you. I really do. Do you have high blood pressure ?
If so that might be the reason for the abnormal ekg and stress tests.
Could mean you may have an enlarged heart.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 8, 2006)

Back 37 years ago when I had my first baby they shaved....oh....never mind....lol.  Yes!  I feel sorry for you! You young girls today don't know how lucky you are!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 8, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Allen I feel for you. I really do. Do you have high blood pressure ?
> If so that might be the reason for the abnormal ekg and stress tests.
> Could mean you may have an enlarged heart.


 
 

or it could be nothing. (geez middie, you're gonna give him a heart attack!!!)

allen, hope you fur up quickly. now you know how those fancy poodles feel.

didya ever see the "all in the family" episode where the nurse comes in to shave archie? it's a classic. 
so don't despair. they coulda had to shave other parts...


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 8, 2006)

Have you had a colonoscopy yet Allen??????????????  What a blast that is.  After trying to drink that gallon of 'STUFF" I was told the next day that some of the other doctors in the same group my doctor is in uses PILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! instead of hte liquid.  Well, since 6 polyps were cut out I will have to have this done every 3 or 5 years now - I WILL USE THE PILLS or it will get UGLY around here - very ugly.  I have also found that no matter what someone has to say about a colonoscopy it never "comes out right" - see what I mean? 

THe colonoscopy itself was - uh, well, I don't remember since I was knocked out!!!!  I'd "go" (see what I mean again????) for the pills.  And it's nothing to "think" about - just "do it" (see, it happened again!!!!!!!!!).

Man - these people are totally insensitive aren't they????  Just when you think you have a few friends around to lift you up.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 8, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Allen I feel for you. I really do. Do you have high blood pressure ?
> If so that might be the reason for the abnormal ekg and stress tests.
> Could mean you may have an enlarged heart.



Blood pressure, cholesterol, sugar, kidney function, everything else came out OK.  I just had an abnormal EKG the first time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 8, 2006)

Glad to her you're right as rain.  And by the way, what's right about rain anysay?  I mean, if you need it to water the garden, or the farm, well then it's ok, even necessary.  And it does keep my neck of the woods green and purdy.  But what about wehn it's plenty moist, and you wanna grill something?  Or you've jsut washed your car and everything becomes mud because of the rain, what's right about that?  And then there's that rain that always falls on the night of 4rth of July fireworks.

Ha!  Just foolin' around.  I hope the itch quickly subsides.  I know from when I first started growing my beard that groing hair can be an itchy kinda thing.  I sympathize with ya old freind.

Besides, it can't be any fun for PeppA either when she tries to snuggle up to your sandpaper chest.  Didja ever think about that?  I didn't thinks so.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 9, 2006)

ROFL!  PeppA still laughs about it.  What's worse, is that she told me Mom, and even she laughed about it.  Right now, I make it a point to be sure and hide the camera until the small patches of fur grow back.


----------



## cjs (Aug 9, 2006)

"Back 37 years ago when I had my first baby they shaved....oh....never mind....lol."

Oh  KayLinda, that's exactly what I was thinking of when I read that!!!


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 9, 2006)

My Dr. wanted to do a colonoscopy too.  I said, "You want to shove what?  Where?  I don't think so!"  He [the Dr.] has a terrible time with me.  We argued for about a half hour [do too...do not...do too...] when he told me I had diabetes    He used to tell me "You are the nicest guy."  Can't figure why he doesn't say that anymore..


----------



## auntdot (Aug 9, 2006)

Getting older is tough, sorry, but am there. And there are things you need to do to take care of yourself.

But colon cancer is a real threat and can be found very early.

We both had colonoscopies, and did it without the joy juice.  We got to watch the whole thing on a TV screen.

It was a tad nasty but would do it again without the sedation.

One of us had a precancerous polyp, a big one.  It was taken care of.

Just do it.  It is a lot easier than colon cancer.

And if you do it early, no oncologist has to tell you what your odds of living for so many years is.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 9, 2006)

BJ you listen to Auntdot!  I hope the Dr. finally convinced you that it is one of those things you have to do!  Bob and I are due for ours this year, yes we do almost everything together.


Alan, I had a stress echo. a bunch of years ago after a blip on my ekg.  The coolest part was watching my heart beat on the ultrasound thingy.  The cardiologist couldn't figure out why I was there - passed with flying colors!  I tried to tell the doctor I'd just had an argument with a customer, but he insisted, said it was urgent!  It was so urgent it took 6 months to get in for the test!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> .
> 
> It was a tad nasty but would do it again without the sedation.


 
   

wow, that's all i can say...


(and geez, don't mess with aunt dot!!!!)


lol, j/k, the rest of what you said was, well, well said. 

especially "a colonoscopy is a lot easier than colon cancer".

a buddy of mine just went for his and told the doc he'd better not feel both of his hands on his hips... 

btw, i'm going for my stress-echo later today, and a prostate exam later in the month. wish me luck.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 10, 2006)

Luck be with you, Bucky.

This is what I needed after I took the prep drink for my colonoscopy.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

AllenMI,

I had an abnormal EKG once and it turned out to be mitral valve prolapse which is, for most people, nothing to worry about.  The mitral valve doesn't close as tightly as it should and sometimes will give an abnormal EKG.  People with MVP will sometimes have arrhytmia (spelling?).  Anywho, I had to have the whole battery of tests just to be on the safe side.  Both my daughter and hubby have it as well.  Good luck---I'm sure that everything will be just fine.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2006)

expatgirl, afaik, mitral valve prolapse is more common in women, and can cause chest pains associated with stress and anxiety.

dw has it, and takes medication to reduce any symptoms, which doesn't always work being married to me... 

read this: http://www.nursing.wright.edu/practice/mvp/default.htm


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> expatgirl, afaik, mitral valve prolapse is more common in women, and can cause chest pains associated with stress and anxiety.
> 
> dw has it, and takes medication to reduce any symptoms, which doesn't always work being married to me...
> 
> read this: http://www.nursing.wright.edu/practice/mvp/default.htm



Dear Buckytom,

Yeah, it's a crazy malady that many people have and don't even know it but the symptoms can be scary or nonexistent until they have an abnormal EKG.  Glad to hear that your wife is getting help (I'm on medication, too)-----and you're right--stress makes it worse so you be nice to that girl of yours!!! 
My DH  had no symptoms and all of his blood tests came back normal but he had an abnormal EKG during his last physical (I can feel for the agony you're going through, AllenMI) and a stress test, Holter monitor, and an echocardiogram were done and the final verdict was mitral valve prolapse.  Hopefully, the worries are for naught.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Explanation:  when I tried to first post, my server came up and  said that everything had been dropped and that I couldn't post, so I'm  really sorry for all of these extra unnecessary postings.  I just started over -- I'm so embarassed for taking up all this space.  Sorry.  Please, MJ, use your blasting laser gun.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2006)

(ouch!   ouch!!)

on the repeated posts please!!!


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 10, 2006)

I hadn't thought of a mitral valve prolaspe.  PeppA has that.  My maternal g'mother had Arhythemia (sp?), so I guess it's possible.  We'll see.  I don't get my next visit for another couple weeks, so I'm in limbo, slowly watching the fur grow back


----------



## RMS (Aug 10, 2006)

Best wishes AllenMI!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 10, 2006)

Allen, your predicament reminds me of the guy (steve carell?) in that recent movie.  Here's hoping your hide attains its natural state soon.

I have MVP and it's never bothered me a bit.  I believe it's also known as a heart murmur.  Maybe I have a mild case of it - never needed meds.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Dear AllenMI,

PROMISE------NO REPEATED POSTS!!  what can I say--I'm computer illiterate!!  Anyway, as having worked in several doctors' offices---if there was anything seriously wrong they would get back to you in a heartbeat (no pun intended)--most techs running those tests know enough to recognize something seriously wrong and would alert a doctor immediately--hey, doc, look at this--so really, no news (as a rule) is good news.  Anytime we had abnormal or positive results come across our desks they went immediately to the doctors' private desks to be seen ASAP!!  In the meantime, I hear that MiracleGro works wonders!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> (ouch!   ouch!!)
> 
> on the repeated posts please!!!



Sorry, Buckytom,

I winced, too, when I saw all the durn things come back---------I know better to be patient and wait in the future if it doesn't go through----duh uh--must be problem with server.  If I was computer literate I would have a funny avatar like yours and a winsome quote but I don't know the first thing about how to do it.  Anyway, sorry!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2006)

lol, actually i was referring to mj's laser gun.


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2006)

All fixed...no laser needed!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2006)

ouch!

stop it, alix.


----------



## Alix (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry BT...that was my super soaker...heh heh heh


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Many thanks, Alix, for your laser surgery so that I don't look quite the idiot that I am when it comes to the computer. LOL!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

or I should add, Dr. Alix.  Now you can charge me big time fees!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Al...........can totally sympathize on the colonscopy thing.  I went in for a EGD (scope down the throat) and then was told I need a colonoscopy 3 days later.  I swear I was crapping out brain matter with that liquid stuff  .  I told the nurse when I went for that last procedure.........thank God he's not an OB/GYN because that'll leave just one opening he hasn't violated.

The sad but funny thing is that I was a nurse for the other doctor in his office and I was so doped up after that colonoscopy that when he came and talked to me in the recover area and was walking away.............I was told by my dear friend that went with me that I said, "And don't be telling people you saw my axx"!  I guess all the nurses turned in shock and started busting up laughing that I'd of said that to him.  I'm still mortified to this day.  And yes I haven't went back.  Don't worry I got the results in the mail so I'm fine. I just dread the day I have to face him again.  I'm sure he'll point it out to me


----------



## buckytom (Aug 11, 2006)

dr. seymour butz. calling dr. seymour butz...


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 12, 2006)

Buckytom, 

Don't laugh---my husband had hemorrhoids removed by a Dr. Butts here in Houston, TX about 6 years ago.  No kidding!!


----------

